# NOMOS Orion vs Tangente



## labenge (Sep 25, 2006)

When I first saw pics of the Orion, I fell in love - especially with the silver marker/hands version. So elegant! It was suggested to me, though, that instead of just looking at the good marketing pics I should look for pics where the watch doesn't look fantastic. And I found those too. In them, the watch looked cold, sterile and hard to read. I prefer the white dial to the black dial, and the version with the gold markers and blued hands just looks like it has one colour too many.

While looking (and looking and looking ...) at Nomos pics, the Tangente (which used to bother me because of the narrow bent lugs) began to look appealing for the first time. It also has a certain elegance but is more casual with the painted numbers/markers instead of the raised indices. And the contrast between the hands and the dial looks easier to read.

So here's my question - _if they were the same price, which would you buy?_

I'm able to get a new Orion with the silver hands/markers at the old price (just as I began looking at these watches, the price increased!). So, it ends up being the same price as the Tangente ( or less - depending on where sourced). They both have their appeal in different ways - and without seeing them in person, I can't really say which one grabs me the most.

Has anyone seen both of these in the flesh? Or better yet, has anyone OWNED both of these? I'd love to hear what you have to say.

I have wrists that are only slightly bigger than 6 inches, if that makes a difference.

Many thanks!


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Lynn,

I've only have the Tangente. I was like you, checked all the NOMOS models for a long time before I make up my decision. 

I like the dial design of the Tangente, with the numeric dial rather than those markers. Those two bent lugs do not bother me at all, they actually make the watch more comfortable to wear. The blue hands on the white dial combination just looks so fantastic. 

If you are interested, we can meet again sometime and you can try it on for size. 

Tommy


----------



## Todd5851 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, of the two I would go for the Tangente. I personally prefer the Arabics over the stick markers. I have owned two Tangentes in the past. Both were very nice. As for size, 35mm should look great on a 6" wrist.

You might have a look at the Stowa Antea ks. I have been very happy with mine which I bought as a replacement for the Nomos.

Todd


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

I decided to pull the trigger on the Tangente because I liked the numerals more.
The Tangente is the better choice if you like the Bauhaus style ("form follows function").


----------



## clubnomos (Jan 7, 2007)

I have an Orion (18kt Gold) a Tangente and a Tangomat at the moment. The Orion is a very elegant watch and i wear it only for special occasions (also because it is the gold version). I often wear my Tangomat and rarely wear my Tangente since i have the Tangomat. I really like both designs, but the Tangente/Tangomat is more eye-catching, the Orion just looks liks an elegant watch from the 60s (which i really like)


----------



## labenge (Sep 25, 2006)

tyau said:


> If you are interested, we can meet again sometime and you can try it on for size.
> 
> Tommy


I wouldn't want to impose.... but yes, that would be great! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## clubnomos (Jan 7, 2007)

today i saw this IWC from about 1940 at my IWC AD. This classic watch looks much like a NOMOS Tangente.


----------



## labenge (Sep 25, 2006)

*Todd *- I should get the Stowa. It's so much cheaper and looks so similar. But there's just something I prefer about the Nomos - at least in photos.

*Clubnomos *- I suppose that if I had both the Orion and the Tangente (and I really don't have the cash for that!) I would probably wear the Tangente more often, keeping the Orion for special "dressier" occasions. Interesting - the Tangente might be more wearable on a regular basis.

And that's a nice IWC - looks pristine! Is the crystal domed?


----------



## tcb69 (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought an Orion with silver marks/hands and chrystal back in november last year because I was looking for a nice dress watch.

I just love the simple but very elegant look. :-! 

First I wanted to buy the classic Tangente - but I don't know - it didn't convince me and in addition I think I would have chosen the Antea from Stowa instead of the Tangente. :-x 

From a quality point of view I can definitely recommend both watches. |> 

Cheers,


----------



## labenge (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi tcb69 - 
Because there is minimal contrast between the dial and the hands, do you find the watch difficult to read? If only wearing occasionally, I guess it isn't so critical - but I would be wearing it more regularly. 

If I were purely buying a dress watch, the Orion would certainly fit the bill.


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe this Tangente Sport is a good compromise.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

*How about the Ludwig??*

I love the cream color dial on this one, the Romans are more in style with the dressy design. Also, I agree that the Nomos offers something the Stowa Antea models lack, though I'm not certain what it is. Having owned both, the Nomos just felt more 'special".


----------



## Nauticus (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Labenge,

both watches are beauties for sure! I personally decided for the Orion.
Reasons? Just my personal taste - nothing I could really point out to be better or worse on the Tangente.

As clubnomos wrote, the Orion has a very elegant, classy design. On the other hand (as Mike pointed out) the Tangente is 100% Bauhaus design. Hard to decide...

Different to what you wrote, I would preffer the black dial version of the Orion. The white dial version doesn't provide enough contrast to the hands - The readability is not so good (my personal feeling).

I also wrote a short review on the orion a couple of months ago. Using the search function in this forum, you will find it.

Anyway: Whatever your decision will be, Nomos is a good decision!

Regards Nauticus


----------



## tcb69 (Mar 29, 2006)

labenge said:


> Hi tcb69 -
> Because there is minimal contrast between the dial and the hands, do you find the watch difficult to read? If only wearing occasionally, I guess it isn't so critical - but I would be wearing it more regularly.
> 
> If I were purely buying a dress watch, the Orion would certainly fit the bill.


Hi labenge,

there is indeed a weak(er) contrast between dial and hands but absolutely not difficult to read.
Exactly this fact was one out of many reasons why I bought the watch. I would do it again.

Cheers,


----------

